# Want to become a mason



## MichaelA.Vivar (Sep 22, 2015)

Is there anything I can do to prepare myself mentally and spiritually to become a freemason and learn the craft?


----------



## Keith D. McKeever Jr. (Sep 22, 2015)

When I was initiated, passed, and raised; a brother told me this. 1st of all; have faith and 2nd we can't kill you, but you'll wish you we're dead!


----------



## MarkR (Sep 23, 2015)

Michael, I don't know why Keith said that.  Nobody who has been through the degrees in my lodge wished they were dead.  Nothing bad will happen to you.  Or it should not.  Any lodge that abuses or hazes you is violating the spirit of Freemasonry.

All I can say in the way of preparation, just self-examination and understanding what you expect from Masonry, and what Masonry can expect from you.


----------



## Keith D. McKeever Jr. (Sep 23, 2015)

Well MarkR to tell you the truth; there was no hazing and abuse involve. You know the story of our GMHA. They're more to what I said. For us to be speculative Mason; you should know that I'm not talking literally.


----------



## dfreybur (Sep 23, 2015)

Ask a Mason for a petition.  Depending on where you are the exact process varies but that's the starting point.

Read all you like about Masonic history and philosophy.  Avoid anything that claims to say what happens at the degrees.  Put your trust in your friends just as they did when they started their degrees.  Going in cold has the most emotional impact.  Going in knowing the events spoils the emotional impact and shows lack of trust therefore lack of faith or lack of positive view of the fraternity.


----------



## Mike Martin (Sep 23, 2015)

MichaelA.Vivar said:


> Is there anything I can do to prepare myself mentally and spiritually to become a freemason and learn the craft?


 Just remember that EVERY man in the Lodge with you has been through exactly (more or less) what you are about to go through and they all still keep coming back. This combined with trust in your soon to be brothers is all that you need.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 25, 2015)

Mike Martin said:


> Just remember that EVERY man in the Lodge with you has been through exactly (more or less) what you are about to go through and they all still keep coming back. This combined with trust in your soon to be brothers is all that you need.


Agreed, very well said.


----------

